# Young Girl Series



## vandecarr

Thanks for looking,
Mike


----------



## Renair

I like the 3rd one, interesting concept.


----------



## spiffybeth

Renair said:


> I like the 3rd one, interesting concept.


+1


----------



## Analog

They are interesting!


----------



## windrivermaiden

I like the chair ones. you could run with the idea while she is young and enthusiastic.


----------



## flygning

I like the chair idea- especially #5.  It looks like she's waking up from a dream.  You could start with that and make a whole surreal dream sequence and it'd be pretty cool.

How did you achieve this affect?


----------

